# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Nơi giao lưu học hỏi về cơ khí chính xác dành cho các anh em kỹ sư nhà mình đây!!!

## kithuat_vn

*MTA VIETNAM2015 TRIỂN LÃM CHUYÊN NGÀNH DÀNH CHO CÁC DOANH NGHIỆP KỸ SƯ CƠ KHÍ TẠI VIỆT NAM*

*Tên triển lãm:*    Triển lãm và hội thảo quốc tế lần thứ 13 về máy công cụ, cơ khí chính xác và gia công kim loại
*Ngày triển lãm:*  7 - 10 tháng 7 năm 2015
*Giờ mở cửa: *      9 giờ sáng đến 5 giờ chiều (mỗi ngày)
*Địa điểm: *          Trung tâm hội chợ và triển lãm Sài Gòn, 799 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Quận 7, Hồ Chí Minh

*Hãy đăng ký tham quan triển lãm MTA VIETNAM2015 trực tuyến để tiết kiệm thời gian: mtavietnam.com/pre-reg*

*Đăng ký tham quan MTA VIETNAM2015 theo đoàn ngay hôm nay để nhận được những quyền lợi sau đây:*
•	Làm thẻ đeo trước
•	Xe đưa đón và chỗ ở miễn phí*
•	Tặng cẩm nang triển lãm 
•	Đặt hẹn trước với các đơn vị trưng bày theo yêu cầu (đăng ký trước ngày 23/06/2015)*
•	Tham gia chương trình rút thăm may mắn với giải thưởng dành cho đoàn*
*Xin liện hệ: 08 39307618 | 108 – 111 để biết điều kiện tham gia
 Danh sách đoàn gửi về BTC trước ngày *29/06/2015*
 Cập nhật những thông tin mới nhất về MTA VIETNAM2015 tại: goo.gl/T9KADC
*Nếu có thắc mắc, vui lòng liên hệ: 08 39307618 | 108 – 111*
Facebook: facebook.com/MTAVietnam
Rất mong được đón tiếp quý công ty đến tham quan *MTA VIETNAM2015*
Xin chân thành cảm ơn.

----------


## vietnamcnc

Nói trắng ra là nơi khai thác thông tin cá nhân khách hàng (sau này bán cho bọn spam email cũng ối tiền)...
 Và sau đó là báo cáo thành tích để kiếm tài trợ.

Mình nhớ chen chân vào cũng mệt, 4 x 4 m2 cũng 2k or 3 K USD...

Tuy rằng tiền nào... tầm đó...

Nhưng cách khai thác thông tin khách đến ở cửa vào khá phiền hà... sau đó còn phiền bởi những cú phone và email không muốn có...

----------

huyquynhbk, Mr.L

----------


## kithuat_vn

> Nói trắng ra là nơi khai thác thông tin cá nhân khách hàng (sau này bán cho bọn spam email cũng ối tiền)...
>  Và sau đó là báo cáo thành tích để kiếm tài trợ.
> 
> Mình nhớ chen chân vào cũng mệt, 4 x 4 m2 cũng 2k or 3 K USD...
> 
> Tuy rằng tiền nào... tầm đó...
> 
> Nhưng cách khai thác thông tin khách đến ở cửa vào khá phiền hà... sau đó còn phiền bởi những cú phone và email không muốn có...


Mình nghĩ có lẽ bạn đã nhầm lẫn ở đây vì thèo mình thấy thì việc họ kiểm soát khách hàng như vậy mục địch đó là vì chất lượng của khách hàng.

Việc vào cửa khai thác thông tin khách đến mình nghĩ nói đúng hơn đó là cách họ mún chắc chắn bạn có phải là khách chuyên ngành và đúng đối tượng hay không, việc phiền hà như vậy mình nghĩ đó mới là "CHẤT" của triển lãm này theo như bạn nói đó là tiền nào thì tầm đó.

Và việc họ kiểm soạt chặc chẽ như vậy không lý nào học lại đi bán cho bọn spam email thông tin khách hàng chẳng khác nào họ quăng tiền ra cửa sổ.

Mình thấy năm nay có nhiều sự kiện đáng chú ý lắm và quy mô có vẻ lớn hơn rất nhiều, nếu bạn có thời gian thì đến xem thử nhé

----------

Trần Hoàng Nam

----------


## Diyodira

Khg biết mọi người sao chứ riêng tôi mỗi khi đi triển lãm là ghi lên giấy đăng ký trong 10s.  :Smile:

----------


## nhatson

> Khg biết mọi người sao chứ riêng tôi mỗi khi đi triển lãm là ghi lên giấy đăng ký trong 10s.


bốc phét, ít nhất cũng 300s , đưa danh thiếp 100s  :Smile:

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Khg biết mọi người sao chứ riêng tôi mỗi khi đi triển lãm là ghi lên giấy đăng ký trong 10s.


Người đen, chữ xấu... mới ghi tới giây thứ 10 thì bọn nó nói " thôi zô đi cha..."

Tớ nhớ duy nhất có lần nhanh nhất là đưa cái cạc ví zịt cho nó bấm vào cái form!

----------

Mr.L

----------


## Diyodira

hồi xưa còn đứng xăm soi, giờ thì ghi tắt hết: tên htt, chức gđ, còn lại ghi 0 cho đt-email, đánh dấu: cái này là nhanh nhất nè check ầm ầm, hỏi sao không 10s trời.
nhớ có đợt vô tình em chân dài đứng tia hết, xong nhìn cười mỉm chi, quê đành nói bâng quơ: triễn lãm nào a cũng đi hết đó e  :Smile:

----------

nhatson

----------


## Gamo

> Người đen, chữ xấu... mới ghi tới giây thứ 10 thì bọn nó nói " thôi zô đi cha..."
> 
> Tớ nhớ duy nhất có lần nhanh nhất là đưa cái cạc ví zịt cho nó bấm vào cái form!


Cái cạc ví zịt đó ghi "Mr Giang - Ơn giời, may quá, lại vừa khít"

----------

Mr.L

----------


## writewin

mới đi zo thôi anh, muốn đúng thì : đi zo lẹ rồi đi za ^^

----------


## kithuat_vn

> Người đen, chữ xấu... mới ghi tới giây thứ 10 thì bọn nó nói " thôi zô đi cha..."
> 
> Tớ nhớ duy nhất có lần nhanh nhất là đưa cái cạc ví zịt cho nó bấm vào cái form!


Theo mình thì đăng kí trước trên website: http://mtavietnam.com/pre-reg/ , rồi khi tới đó khỏi cần phải điền form, đọc cái mã code cho họ, là họ in thẻ cho mình thui, như vậy thì nó sẽ tiện hơn  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## anhcos

Mình đăng kí qua email, in mã số pre-reg, đến chỉ cần đưa giấy ra là vô ngay, mà còn được tặng chút quà nho nhỏ nữa. Triển lãm năm nào cũng đi, xem để biết chứ học hỏi thì nhiều quá, cao quá học không hết được. Quay/chụp tư liệu để sau này còn có chút gì cần.

----------


## vuotquaconsong

có anh nào cho em đi ké với không ạh , em cũng muốn đi mà không phải công ty thì chắc không vào được rồi

----------


## nhatson

> có anh nào cho em đi ké với không ạh , em cũng muốn đi mà không phải công ty thì chắc không vào được rồi


vào quầy điền phiếu là vào thôi ah, ko thì làm cái danh thiếp cá nhân cũng okies, vì vào hỏi thông tin SP cũng sẽ phải cung cấp thông tin cho nhà sản xuất, có danh thiếp sẽ tiện hơn

----------


## vuotquaconsong

Em không có danh thiếp anh sơn ơi, do bên công ty em cũng có đi nhưng em chỉ thích đi 1 mình cho khỏe, đi với công ty chán lắm, chả được ngao du sơn thuỷ gì cả

----------


## nhatson

> Em không có danh thiếp anh sơn ơi, do bên công ty em cũng có đi nhưng em chỉ thích đi 1 mình cho khỏe, đi với công ty chán lắm, chả được ngao du sơn thuỷ gì cả


báo cáo, lớp 11 là em có danh thiếp cá nhân với cái epson c20 , cụ vẽ trên corel rồi ra hàng in nếu ko có máy in
diy cái danh thiếp em nghĩ nó phải đơn giản hơn diy cái CNC chứ nhẩy
b.r

----------


## Diyodira

> Em không có danh thiếp anh sơn ơi, do bên công ty em cũng có đi nhưng em chỉ thích đi 1 mình cho khỏe, đi với công ty chán lắm, chả được ngao du sơn thuỷ gì cả


Bác đặt anh "sơn" làm cho danh thiếp nhôm, đi đâu mang theo hộp mực đóng cụp cụp, gian hàng nào có chân dài đóng lên đùi cho nó khoái  :Smile:

----------

Nam CNC

----------

